# does this happen to your p99?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i have an empty magazine in the p99 9mm AS..
the trigger position is in the DA mode..
i pull the slide back slightly to cock the striker...i assume this places the trigger in AS mode now..but the POSITION of the trigger appears to be same position as in DA mode..

NOW..when i pull back the trigger ever so lightly, the pull now is much lighter than the original DA pull and then i hear a click...at the position of the click...is this the new AS mode ??????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U have DA for the 1st shot.

Unless U cock the gun by pulling the slide back as U did. Then, that makes U have the same length pull as the DA. But, it is in SA mode with a very light trigger. If U pull the trigger 1/2 way to firing. It will "click" as U said. And then stay in the SA position.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

so with live bullets....if i shoot from the DA mode without cocking the gun (ie without pulling the slide back) the first shot is heavy and long...

what about the subsequent shots in AS mode..

will the trigger still be at the ORIGINAL DA position but only with a lighter trigger for AS

or will the second shot trigger BE in a slightly backward position than the DA position..???

i guess what i am trying to ask is......for the second shot and subsequent shots in SA mode..will the trigger always restart from the original DA position but with a lighter trigger or does the trigger actually sit a little further back???

thanks..sorry if i am confusing u.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U needa go shoot it 

The "A/S" position, as U call it (never heard of anyone quite refer to it that way), is only the 1st shot having the D/A pull length, but with the S/A weight.

No, after the first shot, all shots are in SA, with the trigger in the rearwood SA position (like any other DA/SA). The gun functions just like any other DA/SA. The only difference is that U can set that first shot for a 3rd type of action, if U wish - the SA weight but with the DA distance.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The P99 AS trigger is odd. You get used to it, but everyone I let fire it remarks that it's odd.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

yeah..you're right..i need to shoot it to get it  
but i will keep it new for a little bit longer before i hit the range..
love the look of that walther!

thanks


----------

